# Gangster girl shoes!



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I want these heels!!! I'm going as a gangster moll this year and these would be great.. but unfortunately the budget won't stretch that far.... although maybe I should put off being gangster until next year so I can save 
$ for them


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

rosella_au said:


> View attachment 84044
> 
> 
> I want these heels!!! I'm going as a gangster moll this year and these would be great.. but unfortunately the budget won't stretch that far.... although maybe I should put off being gangster until next year so I can save
> $ for them



Whoa...those are just whoa!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

rosella_au said:


> View attachment 84044
> 
> 
> I want these heels!!! I'm going as a gangster moll this year and these would be great.. but unfortunately the budget won't stretch that far.... although maybe I should put off being gangster until next year so I can save
> $ for them


Those are awesome! 

Might have to score some of those for the Mrs.


----------



## theshoeheaven (Dec 3, 2013)

Gangster girls' shoes hahahhahaah it sounds funny...........
But shoes look pretty.........


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

I bet you could buy some plastic brass knuckles at a costume shop and just adhere them to the heels of some shoes - they'd be a lot sturdier to walk in too!
I've even seen similar shoes at my local Value Village. Even some cheap patent looking pumps would be easy to paint up, add knuckles and add laces.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

rosella_au said:


> View attachment 84044
> 
> 
> I want these heels!!! I'm going as a gangster moll this year and these would be great.. but unfortunately the budget won't stretch that far.... although maybe I should put off being gangster until next year so I can save
> $ for them


I loooove those shoes. Fingers crossed for you that you can get them. I have a bit of a shoe fetish so I feel ya.


----------

